# Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US?



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

I've contacted a few hitch manufacturers and they are waiting until they see interest. 
I'm looking at adding a fold down bicycle carrier that will hopefully work with the trunk
movement for the top. Let me know if you've solved this problem. 
Contacted curtmfg.com and etrailer.com


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

Try bugging UHual.com too


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

There are a few threads that address this question, however to the best of my knowledge there has been little forward motion on it thus far.


----------



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

Any progress on finding a hitch? I'd love to get one for mine too. The dealership says they're not aware of any (and say VW only makes one for the Taureg).


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

I think http://www.oempl.us has what you guys are looking for.
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...ec350
Also they have a bike carrier here:
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...ec350


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (aflaedge)*

But it also needs a new Bumper cover, since we do not have the removeable plate required to accomodate that hitch.. More's the pity...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3036653


----------



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (aflaedge)*

Nearly $700 for the hitch?! and again the same for the bike rack? Plus that rack would definitely be hit by the tailgate assembly every time the roof goes up or down (Yakima has one that swings out to the side).


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (fdf123)*

I've got the UHaul Hitch on order... (It's been on order a long time ...). I also have the Yakima rack that swings out so hopefully I'll be able to confirm whether or not this works. 

Just got of the phone with the manager of the local U-Haul station and he committed to have an update on the ETA of the hitch by COB on Monday....


----------



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (mark_d_drake)*

How much is Uhaul charging you?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (fdf123)*

$170 Plus fitting ($75), however I think I may be looking for a discount on the second figure since it's been 6 weeks since I ordered the hitch and still no ETA...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (mark_d_drake)*

Also noticed this one is now available...
http://www.trailerhitches.com/...M1015
From one of the adverisements at the bottom of the page...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_But it also needs a new Bumper cover, since we do not have the removeable plate required to accomodate that hitch.. More's the pity...

The bumper is not required if you want to trim your US one, but then the hitch is visible all the time. With the factory version, it is invisible unless you have the cover off and the ball assembly installed.
BTW - We are working out a deal to possible distribute Westfalia hitches (the factory supplier) directly.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (OEMpl.us)*

Rich
If you do work something out with Westfalia will they be supply US spec balls... Also, if one were to cut trim the panel out carefully would it be possible to retrofix a cover made from the removed section or obtain the cover from a Eurospec bumper and fit it... Do you have any closeup of the Eurospec bumper and the removeable section..
-Mark


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Uhaul does make a hitch. I have one installed. It took them all day, it's a TWO MAN job according to them. Also, I noted that the hitch presses somewhat on the lower edge of the bumper skirt. Haven't been able to find anyone to do the wiring for a trailer yet.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

Gary
Can you post some pictures.. including views from underneath if that's possible....
-Mark


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Rich
If you do work something out with Westfalia will they be supply US spec balls... Also, if one were to cut trim the panel out carefully would it be possible to retrofix a cover made from the removed section or obtain the cover from a Eurospec bumper and fit it... Do you have any closeup of the Eurospec bumper and the removeable section..
-Mark

There is no "US Spec" ball available for these hitches. Luckily, 50mm = 2".
I do not have any photos of EU bumper with this part installed. I was looking while I was in Germany last week and didn't see any Eos (at all) to photograph. Based on my experience with the Phaeton bumper trim piece, I think it is sufficently complicated that it will not easily work to install the hitch ball cover plate onto a NAR bumper.


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Mark, I'll take some pics today and see if I can load them up.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

If you need to me host them send me a PM...


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

I've been in contact with Mike Brunner at Curt manufacturing. The hitch should 
be available in the next week or so to purchase. I also contacted an installer 
in Santa Clara (Eyers Hitch) and they quoted me $85 to install over the phone.
I don't know the price of the hitch yet. 
Installation should take 1 hour. It doesn't require any bumper changes. It comes 
out below the bumper and also requires triming of the heat shield for the catalitic
converter. 
I have a fold down Yakima bike rack that I hope still allows to open with the sensors.
I will ask if I can take pictures during the installation process to post in the forum. I'll 
also let you know the prices once I get them. I hope to have it ordered, received and
installed in 3 weeks. We'll see. 
Jack


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

As mentioned earlier, we have transitioned from VW to a major Westfalia distributor in Germany to supply our hitches going forward. 
The price for a complete Eos hitch assembly has dropped from $675 to *$525* and they are more details here: Trailer Hitch Package
I don't have a photo of the Eos version, but here is a picture of what you get with the *Passat B5.5* version.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_As mentioned earlier, we have transitioned from VW to a major Westfalia distributor in Germany to supply our hitches going forward. 
The price for a complete Eos hitch assembly has dropped from $675 to *$525* and they are more details here: Trailer Hitch Package
I don't have a photo of the Eos version, but here is a picture of what you get with the *Passat B5.5* version.









i'll just say this




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (just-jean)*

Now if we could just find a solution to modifying rather than replacing the rear bumper..


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (mark_d_drake)*

I ordered my hitch, finally. This doesn't take a replacement of the rear bumper. 
The hitch sits right below the bumper. The hitch is about $203.00 plus I was 
able to split the shipping with the installer, and I was quoted $85 for installations. 
So it should be about $300 for the hitch and installation. I haven't had it done yet. 
I'll post pictures when complete, but the installer won't let me take pix of the process.
Jack


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

Got a call at 12:10 that the hitch was in, drove down and had it installed in like 30 minutes. 
The hitch was ~$225 with tax. The installation and extra parts was ~$130. The installation
cost included a lock ($21), an extender ($49) to get the receiver away from the car a bit so the bike rack wasn't less than an inch away, and a clamp ($29) to make sure they didn't rattle, and only $45.00 for installation. The bike rack must have had a specific lock, which I didn't bring, 
to lock the rack to the receiver. So the bike rack wasn't "tested" but I'm happy so far. I'll have to 
take pix later. Total for the hitch and installation was right about $350. If you live anywhere in 
the Santa Clara/San Mateo County I highly recommend these guys. 
Eyer's Hitch Center 
408-248-4454
http://eyer****ch.com/
If you don't live near there and want the hitch, contact Mike at Curt Manufacturing
and he will refer you to your local hitch installer.
[email protected]
http://curtmfg.com/index.cfm
Pictures to come.
Jack


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Has Anyone Found A EOS Trailer Hitch Assembly for the US? (jdl)*

Ok, looks like the website for Eyers got blocked because it contains a 4 letter word that begins with S. So, put the eyers and hitch together.


----------

